# 색깔이은



## idialegre

In the following sentence from a newspaper article,

많은 색깔이은 탄생비화를 가지고 있었다.

I don't understand the word 색깔이은. I would understand 색깔이 or 색깔은, but what is the ending 이은? Is it somehow derived from 잇다?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Rance

It looks like a typo to me.
If it was from one of many online newspapers where they tend to lack proofreading/editing, I'm pretty sure this would be the case.
If you can provide full paragraph, it would be more clear.


----------



## idialegre

I also thought it might be a typo, but here's the full paragraph:

우리는 어디에서든 볼 수 있는 '색'을 대수롭지 않게 여긴다. 무심코 입고 나온 청바지 색이나 골동품 가게에서 본 오래된 갈색  그림에 어떤 특별한 사연이 있을까 궁금해하지 않는다. 하지만 우리의 생각보다, 많은 색깔이은 탄생비화를 가지고 있었다.


----------



## Kross

idialegre said:


> 하지만 우리의 생각보다, 많은 색깔이*은(X)* 탄생비화를 가지고 있었다.


 Yes, it is obviously a typo. Get rid of that 은 in red.


----------



## idialegre

Thanks for your quick answer.


----------



## Rance

색깔은 is also fine.


----------

